# Moss that grows outside the aquarium?



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a piece of driftwood that sticks about 1-2 inches above the water-line in my tank, and I'm curious if anyone knows a good-looking moss that would climb the wood and leave the water? 

I have a small piece of Java Moss on there now - only a thread or two - and it looks like it's dying in certain spots but still growing in others. I have a Planted+ hanging 5-6 inches above the water, so it gets pretty direct light.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Some of the wood sticking out will be wicked wet. Take a nice frond of java moss and flatten it over the wet area like a raggedy plaster, with only the tips in the water. It grows beautifully like this, instead of just reaching for the light. I have tried a few times to photograph mine, but my camera is hopeless at capturing it.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Nordic said:


> Some of the wood sticking out will be wicked wet. Take a nice frond of java moss and flatten it over the wet area like a raggedy plaster, with only the tips in the water. It grows beautifully like this, instead of just reaching for the light. I have tried a few times to photograph mine, but my camera is hopeless at capturing it.




Do you think this would work for most mosses, bar the Fissidens species? Was thinking of doing this with Weeping Moss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Give it a try, its a pretty much optimal place for mosses to grow fast, close to the light and CO2 from the surface.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have some java moss growing just above the surface on a rock that sticks out the water in my shrimp tank. It does look nice, like a little green island in the aquarium.


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Cool, maybe I'll just add more of it and see if it grows in over time.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

If it is mostly out of the water, some of the tiny leafed Pilea plants would also be nice. Tie it on with some Spanish moss. I see these tiny little plants hanging over and out of bird bath planters and the like. They love humidity.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Forgot to add photo earlier to give an idea of how it looks, once I move the tank it will be under the surface of the water. .


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Pretty much any moss can acclimate above the water line after growing near the surface. I'm pretty sure these were both peacock moss.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

I had the same situation, and just collected some terrestrial moss from a stream, put that on the wood.


----------

